# Search feature temporarily offline



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2003)

We are in the process of tracking down a bug in the search function.  At this time, it returns no results for all searches.  I expect a fix shortly.


Thank you for your patience. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2003)

Search appears to be working again, intermittently at least; we're working on it.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok, thats 6 hours of hell.....

Search should be working again.  If anyone notices any further hiccups please let me know here and I'll dig some more.  I ran several queries thru and things seem to be working as they should again.

Thank you for your patience.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks Kaith!


----------

